# Nintendo 3DS Giveaway + games



## unravel (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm going to giveaway my console and 3DS games since I have PS4 and it's worth it
I'm going to show you the pictures later

*Nintendo 3DS Aqua Blue
*Kid Icarus: Uprising
*Pokemon X (Digital Download)
*Pokemon Y
*StarFox 64 3D
*Bravely Default
* Animal Crossing New Leaf
* Mario Kart 7

How to join the promo
its simple pick number 1-1000
deadline is on April 2, 2014
I will pm the winner

good luck guys



Spoiler:  Member- number



Squigly Contiello- 123
Jake.- 572
Kildor22- 222
Flop- 216
KennyCept -813
StormBlader- 13
Hatsune Miku 678
Ricardo- 777
Bregrif- 577
ShinySandwich- 578
Farobi- 976
Jedo- 478
Alison123- 752
Momonoki- 565
emmatheweirdo- 72
Chibi.Hoshi- 624
Chiarasu- 444
MTurtle-374
Kyoko- 834
MikeJ777- 712
Starley1234- 547
Keepitshay- 427
Gabbi- 723


----------



## Squigly Contiello (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd like to join.
How about 123?


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2014)

572


----------



## Kildor (Apr 1, 2014)

Ill join. 222 is my number.


----------



## Flop (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll enter c:  

216


----------



## Dogoat (Apr 1, 2014)

:3 I'll enter with 813


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

The promo is over but I'll join 13


----------



## Mariah (Apr 1, 2014)

April Fool's.


----------



## unravel (Apr 1, 2014)

Mariah said:


> April Fool's.



No, I'm really serious.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't think waffles is lying

678


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 1, 2014)

777


----------



## bregrif (Apr 1, 2014)

577

I know it's April Fools Day


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

578 Please dont fool me


----------



## Farobi (Apr 1, 2014)

976


----------



## Jedo (Apr 1, 2014)

478


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 1, 2014)

752


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll join. 565. ((Also, this is VERY generous)).


----------



## Farobi (Apr 1, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> I'll join. 565. ((Also, this is VERY generous)).



Yeah. She wont even consider giving it to me right now (i know her irl) because she wanted it to be fair for the community.  

I'm not losing hope though!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 1, 2014)

Ooh this is really nice of you! <3

72 c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 1, 2014)

624


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 1, 2014)

444 (that's very nice!)


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 1, 2014)

374 thank you


----------



## Soot Sprite (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll pick number 834:3 this is really generous


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 1, 2014)

712

I just want AC:NL and Bravely Default lol.


This smells of April Fools so much, but......I'll bite.


----------



## Phoebe (Apr 1, 2014)

547


----------



## keepitshay (Apr 1, 2014)

I hope this isn't April Fool's, but I'll go with it. 427!


----------



## Gabbi (Apr 1, 2014)

723!


----------



## THECIA (Apr 1, 2014)

777


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 1, 2014)

666

I win.


----------



## Nzerozoro (Apr 1, 2014)

WHAT COULD GO WRONG?????
667!!!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2014)

333 please c: So generous!


----------



## Farobi (Apr 1, 2014)

623! c:

such kindness


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Apr 1, 2014)

888


----------



## HelloAnna (Apr 1, 2014)

208​


----------



## Wholockian (Apr 1, 2014)

If this is legit 58
Also, where do you ship to?


----------



## Lithia (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll enter with 263


----------



## unravel (Apr 1, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> If this is legit 58
> Also, where do you ship to?



Yes, my country to where you live.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And btw the promo will end in 2 hours get ready guys 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*giveaway


----------



## FlitterTatted (Apr 1, 2014)

519 
:3


----------



## unravel (Apr 1, 2014)

bumpsu~


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 1, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Yes, my country to where you live.



And what country would that be?


----------



## Farobi (Apr 1, 2014)

nvm


----------



## Beary (Apr 1, 2014)

I pick 42.


----------



## unravel (Apr 1, 2014)

MikeJ777 said:


> And what country would that be?



Singapore.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess its over now and the winner is


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



FAROBI (dafuq generator)!!! dude speak! uhhh speech?


----------



## Lassy (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll take 548 ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omggggggg Faarobi O___O

(I guess I participated too late ;-; )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait wasn't the deadline supposed to be for tomorrow :B ?


----------



## Beary (Apr 1, 2014)

Lol
Is this April fools?!?
Oh well, congrats Farobi.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 1, 2014)

They know each other in real life according one of Farobi's posts earlier in the thread.

EDIT: Found the post.



Spoiler






Farobi said:


> Yeah. She wont even consider giving it to me right now (i know her irl) because she wanted it to be fair for the community.
> 
> I'm not losing hope though!



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...veaway-games&p=2671378&viewfull=1#post2671378



Looks like this was an April Fools joke for the forum, that they happen to get a few TBT bells from for posting. Clever scheme, +1 good sir.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 1, 2014)

Woah to late, thought it ended tomorrow. Oh well congrats to the winner!


----------



## Beary (Apr 1, 2014)

MikeJ777 said:


> They know each other in real life according one of Farobi's posts earlier in the thread.
> 
> This was all a ploy to garner attention, post counts, TBT bells from said posts, and a huge April Fools Joke.
> 
> In my opinion.



Adding 'in my opinion' to the end doesn't make it any more rude. So what if it was? It isn't your problem.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 1, 2014)

WHAT DAFUQ

WAFFLES really? ASFDGDFHDAL


Thanks. Is this a random coincidence or what? xD I'll meet you up in Ayala on saturday k? thanks!


----------



## TerryMartin (Apr 1, 2014)

800- Entering


----------



## Farobi (Apr 1, 2014)

MikeJ777 said:


> They know each other in real life according one of Farobi's posts earlier in the thread.
> Looks like this was an April Fools joke for the forum, that they happen to get a few TBT bells from for posting. Clever scheme, +1 good sir.



Well it could be a joke but I never actually KNEW that I was going to win.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Adding 'in my opinion' to the end doesn't make it any more rude. So what if it was? It isn't your problem.



Wow, I had that up for all of 2 seconds before I editted it. Quick on the draw, aren't you.




TerryMartin said:


> 800- Entering



It's over brah. Scroll up!




Farobi said:


> Well it could be a joke but I never actually KNEW that I was going to win.



Well, grats anyway!


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 1, 2014)

Lol. Good job.


----------



## unravel (Apr 1, 2014)

Spoiler









Really had fun guys, I guess this a "best" April fool prank (from what I made stuff for 3 years) anyway have fun~​


----------



## Farobi (Apr 1, 2014)

RUEDE > 
I'll go to your house tonight & get the 3ds myself


----------



## Jellieyz (Apr 1, 2014)

15


----------



## Farobi (Apr 1, 2014)

892


----------



## N64dude (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll enter with 501.

Its over right?


----------



## Kildor (Apr 1, 2014)

Darn you Waffles! D: I'm from Singapore so I expected a prize.


----------



## rubyy (Apr 1, 2014)

you generous little

april fools day is the best i know

674


----------



## TheWonky (Apr 1, 2014)

943


----------



## Gumihou (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll join~ 700


----------



## Dolby (Apr 1, 2014)

200 if this is not an april fools joke (probably is)


----------



## Lassy (Apr 1, 2014)

Guys, it is over and it is an april's fool.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 1, 2014)

Kind of figured as much.


----------



## Cou (Apr 3, 2014)

****, I still fell for this.


----------



## unravel (Apr 3, 2014)

Cou said:


> ****, I still fell for this.



huehue ily Cou (as a friend) <3


----------



## Bubbs123 (May 31, 2014)

800


----------



## Chromie (May 31, 2014)

Why was this bumped?


----------

